# Game 1 Thread: Denver Nuggets at Minnesota Timberwolves 11/01 8PM EST



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Game 1 Thread: Denver Nuggets at Minnesota Timberwolves 11/02*

















(0-0) (0-0)
*Friday, November 2, 2007
7:00 PM 
Target Center*

--

*Next Game:








Sunday, November 4, 2007
5:00 PM 
Madison Square Garden*

--




































































*Leading Averages:
PPG:
RPG:
APG
SPG:
BPG:*





































































*Leading Averages:
PPG:
RPG:
APG
SPG:
BPG:*
​


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Cool man, looks good

However i dont think its going to be a pretty start to the season


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Not at all. Just like every game this year we are going to be watching the progress of the youngsters. I'll especially be watching Brewer & Gomes try and contain Melo & AI.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Denver dont have much Guard defense.... so hopefully Foye/Mccants and co can go off for a big game to start the season.

also gives us a look at big Al against a real frontline as the number 1 option


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I expect Foye/Telfair to run circles around Atkins all night.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Sure hope so, id like to see Telfair getting some decent minutes at the start of the season... see if he can actually be relied upon or if its a position we need to look at filling in the future.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Management seems to love him. However, I am not a believer yet.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Ruff Draft said:


> Management seems to love him. However, I am not a believer yet.


He's been outplaying Foye so far, so we'll see.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i like him... have since he was drafted, despirately hoping for him and the team this is the season he puts his talent to some real use


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Can you guys imagine if Telfair becomes the star PG he was supposed to be, and Foye never turns into anything?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I wouldn't be surprised if Foye does not play a very good first game of season. Deja vu of his first career game.

This team know how to start the game well, but are incapable of finishing it. That's really sad.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Ruff Draft said:


> Can you guys imagine if Telfair becomes the star PG he was supposed to be, and Foye never turns into anything?


I can imagine it, though I wouldn't expect it. I don't expect either to turn into anything special, with Telfair probably flaming out due to attitude issues in a few years.

It seems pretty obvious now that the Wolves aren't going to start Jefferson at center, which is a shame. That means you got Jefferson, Gomes, and Smith all battling for PF minutes (with Gomes playing some at SF as well), which basically means neither Gomes or Smith will get the 25-30mpg they shoud be getting.

On the other hand, there is no way that Brewer is a good enough ball handler to play SG. So he'll either start SF or be on the bench behind Gomes. Even though both McCants and Green suck at this point, might as well start one of them at the 2 guard.

On a positive note, Green is pretty terrific in NBA2K8. Easily our second best player behind Jefferson.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

Looks good...I should be around here more often when the season gets underway.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Mateo said:


> I can imagine it, though I wouldn't expect it. I don't expect either to turn into anything special, with Telfair probably flaming out due to attitude issues in a few years.
> 
> It seems pretty obvious now that the Wolves aren't going to start Jefferson at center, which is a shame. That means you got Jefferson, Gomes, and Smith all battling for PF minutes (with Gomes playing some at SF as well), which basically means neither Gomes or Smith will get the 25-30mpg they shoud be getting.
> 
> ...


Till Brewer get's used to the NBA game I would bring him off the bench. His flexibility would be so useful. He is actually a better passer than people give him credit for. Now he isn't one you want carrying the ball down the court, but he can create down in the paint for our bangers. Craig will get a lot of burn when we go small, but I don't think Jefferson is ready to handle the 5 spot all year. Besides, Theo is holding it down prety well for an old guy.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

There will be a lot of Smith at the 4 and Jefferson at the 5 this season, now that Theo is the only "real" center


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Is it wrong for me to be that thrilled about Foye's not able to play for several weeks? It's time for Bassy to make or break.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I think that time has come and gone. Now it's time for Telfair to desperately grasp on to what career he still has left, because it's probably not much unless he turns things around quickly.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

JuX said:


> Is it wrong for me to be that thrilled about Foye's not able to play for several weeks? It's time for Bassy to make or break.


I'm with you. It's make or break time. This is his last chance.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Hes only like 21 or 22 isnt he? i think hes going to do well here


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Probable Starters for the Wolves via Game Note from www.nba.com/timberwolves

G Telfair, G McCants, F Gomes, F Jefferson, C Ratliff.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JuX said:


> Probable Starters for the Wolves via Game Note from www.nba.com/timberwolves
> 
> *G Telfair, G McCants*, F Gomes, F Jefferson, C Ratliff.


nice


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Whoops. My starters at my game thread were off.
I had telfair, buckner, jaric, walker, and jefferson starting.

Oh, and it's a little picky of me, but the Nuggs are 1-0, not 0-0 like the first page says.

I'm hoping that Bassy can grow up and play. I'd like to see him really catch his own and perform well in the league.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

The thing about Bassy is, he's definitely got the speed and ball skills to make it, so it's well within his grasp even if his shooting doesn't improve. But it's going to be a lot about work ethic, attitude and opportunities. He'll have the lattermost here, it seems, at least for a while. It should be fun to see what he does. 

I'm also curious to see what happens with Gerald Green now that his option wasn't picked up. Will he really produce to prove Minnesota wrong? Will he even be given the chance to?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm impressed with Theo in the first 5 minutes. McCants too.

15-6 Wolves.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

McCants definitely seems to have most of his bounce back to his step. Especially with Foye out he's going to have to produce for a while, like to the clip of 15-18 ppg. 

Ratliff is doing what you'd expect, assuming he's healthy--which he of course hadn't been in a while.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

uh so we're beating the nugs 20-11 so far

Mccants lookin good


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Mccants with 11 so far in the first quarter


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

25-16 with some nice energy from the home team! 

If they play this hard all season, they'll be fun to watch regardless of record...and they'll win more games than anyone thought. (Worst team in the league according to some? I doubt that will happen.) I'm not predicting any miracles or anything, but if they all play hard and stay relatively healthy, they can win 30 games.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

luther said:


> 25-16 with some nice energy from the home team!
> 
> If they play this hard all season, they'll be fun to watch regardless of record...and they'll win more games than anyone thought. (Worst team in the league according to some? I doubt that will happen.) I'm not predicting any miracles or anything, but if they all play hard and stay relatively healthy, they can win 30 games.


I agree... i think they will win about 30 realistically, maybe a couple more.

If mccants can stay healthy he and Foye will be a great young scoring back court for Big Al to work with


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm happy about the first quarter. I'm not sure if this team is capable to keep on lead through ALL 4 quarters. That is my most important concern.

What the hell is Jaric doing? He's caught sleeping on the defensive end. God.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

The thing about a Foye/McCants backcourt is, I''m not sold it can legitimately handle defensive pressure. We need somebody who is a true PG. Telfair can be that guy; he at least has the confirmed ability to dribble well against pressure, as well as to pass. 

That's where Jaric, I think, can potentially do well by playing SF with those two at guards. He adds another good ball-handler and passer (for that position). It might mean there's no one true PG, but three guys who can help. And that ought to be enough. But it means Jaric has to keep his head on straight and not pout every time something doesn't go his way, which is what he's done his entire NBA career.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I think with enough playing time Foye will develop the PG skills for a foye/mccants back court to work long term.

barring a rose/mayo pick up this draft


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd prefer Rose to Mayo, as he seems to be a more true PG and carries less baggage / entourage. And this might be a little controversial, but I'd almost prefer we have a pick in the teens and take someone like UCLA's Darren Collison. I think we'll have three legit high-teens (or more) scorers in Jefferson, McCants and Foye. So a Collison-type guard who could become a lockdown NBA defender at point and a good passer would be great.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

luther said:


> I'd prefer Rose to Mayo, as he seems to be a more true PG and carries less baggage / entourage. And this might be a little controversial, but I'd almost prefer we have a pick in the teens and take someone like UCLA's Darren Collison. I think we'll have three legit high-teens (or more) scorers in Jefferson, McCants and Foye. So a Collison-type guard who could become a lockdown NBA defender at point and a good passer would be great.


I wouldnt mind getting the 5th (ish) pick and being 'forced' almost, to take Hibbert


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Mike Wilks hitting a shot reminds me of how pissed I was the year we let him go and ended up re-signing Keith McLeod. McLeod was garbage. Wilks was no all-star, but at least he was a PG. McLeod was a convert-in-process. And it seemed he didn't make a single good pass his whole tenure here.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> I wouldnt mind getting the 5th (ish) pick and being 'forced' almost, to take Hibbert



I feel like Hibbert would slow us down. I'm intrigued by the idea of using Jefferson as a C (at least to start games) and pushing tempo. Hibbert and Jefferson would be a big lineup, and Hibbert's passing from the high post might help Jefferson. But it isn't my preference. If we go center, I'd rather get a younger version of a Ratliff type, a long, lean, athletic, defensive-minded guy.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Jefferson starting to get some points


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Really enjoying the way McCants is playing. He's working hard, and while he's hitting that outside shot well enough, he's not just relying on it; there have been plenty of half-drives and drives, as well as some nice passing.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Still managing to hold the lead at the moment too


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Some of Denver's talent and experience is showing as they catch up, 52-49 at the half. But hopefully the Wolves can maintain that frenetic style they began the game with and go at the Nuggets, as opposed to worrying about their lead having disappeared somewhat.

McCants with 14 and, I thought, playing a pretty smart game.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

One of the reasons the Nuggets are crawling back into the game is that they have gotten a lot more freethrows than we do. Iverson already had 10 for 10. 

We are showing some inexperience and left a Nuggets player left wide open every other time.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah we dont have anyone who can really stop the smaller scoring guards, Iverson getting to the line at will


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Let's hope this team start the 2nd half in a good way.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, Al Jefferson can shoot so quickly.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JuX said:


> Wow, Al Jefferson can shoot so quickly.


especially around the hoop he can fake and then get up a shot very quickly, very handy move to have for a post scorer


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> especially around the hoop he can fake and then get up a shot very quickly, very handy move to have for a post scorer


That I like.

Man, that's a bad call on Jefferson! Wilks stepped into Al's heel, causing him to fall.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Jefferson with 12/12 so far and mccants with 18, need a big 4th from these guy to hold the lead

be nice to start the season with a win


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> be nice to start the season with a win


More than for a normal team, I think, with a group who is so young, so inexperienced, so unproven, and with so many doubters. A few good performances could be the difference between a confident or unstable team...and thus 35 wins, or 19.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

A win would be nice, then go on some losing streak. I guess that's the best possible way to get a higher number pick in the next year's draft.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Give me a break, I'm cheering for us to win every game. I hope we make the playoffs.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, I don't subscribe to that "lose and get a pick" theory. Just think about the Celtics when they were awaiting Duncan...until San Antonio won the lottery. Anyway, it creates a Clipperesque culture. I say you try hard every game as players, coaches and an organization.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I dont think effort will be an issue with the younger guys


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Mateo said:


> Give me a break, I'm cheering for us to win every game. I hope we make the playoffs.


Finally, something optimistic from Mateo :biggrin:


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> I dont think effort will be an issue with the younger guys


You know, though, too much talk about not wanting to win, getting a higher pick...that stuff would bleed down to those guys. I'd rather they be coached hard, convinced that they can make the playoffs as a dark horse. Granted, they are unlikely to, but it's a better message.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JuX said:


> Finally, something optimistic from Mateo :biggrin:


hahaha i was thinking the same thing

we have just dropped the lead though


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

luther said:


> You know, though, too much talk about not wanting to win, getting a higher pick...that stuff would bleed down to those guys. I'd rather they be coached hard, convinced that they can make the playoffs as a dark horse. Granted, they are unlikely to, but it's a better message.


They are young enough to be wanting to win every game, and will give it their all IMO.

its guys like Jaric and Walker who will look at this team as trying to get picks


----------



## wolves4life (Dec 2, 2006)

gahhhh... looks like we blew the lead pretty badly in this one. is anyone else impressed with the way that rashad mccants played in this game?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

wolves4life said:


> gahhhh... looks like we blew the lead pretty badly in this one. is anyone else impressed with the way that rashad mccants played in this game?


Yeah, but he is struggling in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

99-91 loss

Big Al with 16/13, Mccants with 23


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It was fun to watch, tho.

Corey Brewer can rebound but where is his strength? He's just a rookie, he will have plenty of conditioning coming. Greg Buckner can really create turnovers for the opposing teams. Antoine is well... Antoine - missed all the 3 pt attempts.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

You know something? I think McHale did the right thing in getting rid of KG. I mean, sure he's a first ballot hall of famer, but he was getting to be too expensive, and in all honesty, you guys werent' going anywhere even with the Big Ticket.

I think that Al Jefferson has a HUGE upside, as he showed tongiht. You guys have a lot of young talent to build around. McCants ( a guy I wanted the Nuggs to draft ) look solid, and when Foye comes back, you guys will be just fine. Theo Ratliff is a player I've always respected. He does the little things so well, and it's good to see him healthy.

i'm glad we're in the same division (right now) as the games between our teams will probably always be this entertaining and close.

With the money you guys are saving, I wouldn't doubt to see you pick up some good free agents in the next year or two and make a huge run at the postseason and championship.

You guys really impressed me, but I loved watchign Melo throw down that dunk on Ratliff!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> You know something? I think McHale did the right thing in getting rid of KG. I mean, sure he's a first ballot hall of famer, but he was getting to be too expensive, and in all honesty, you guys werent' going anywhere even with the Big Ticket.
> 
> I think that Al Jefferson has a HUGE upside, as he showed tongiht. You guys have a lot of young talent to build around. McCants ( a guy I wanted the Nuggs to draft ) look solid, and when Foye comes back, you guys will be just fine. Theo Ratliff is a player I've always respected. He does the little things so well, and it's good to see him healthy.
> 
> ...


Always good to have some friendly competition... :cheers: 

Really outside of Iverson this whole division is stacked with young talent: Anthony/Nene/Foye/Jefferson/Williams/Booz/Oden/Roy/Durant

its gonna be great to watch for years and its good for us to play the other up and coming teams so often in the season.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Ah, the Minnesota sports late fade. Have an interesting start, then maybe build on it, and fade away. Well, the Twins usually scored 6, or 2 or less with lots of shutouts, but you get the picture.

Al must have sapped all near-the-rim finishing power.

Ratliff looks like he can't see the hoop (well, sometimes), and Brewer is having all-around scoring lapses. I don't expect him to get double-digits but he was extra cold.

Not that bad, though. We need pure shooters to stand near Al, though. Find a Hoiberg and he can score 10 per night.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

"In homage, McCants, who was very close to Garnett, poured a less obnoxious amount in his hand and blew it on press row."


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Camby was putting up some crazy numbers last night. Next time we play against the Nugs, the players really need to avoid shooting against Camby.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Ruff Draft said:


> Management seems to love him. However, I am not a believer yet.


Become a believer buddy, and quick. If the Timberwolves give Telfair the shot he deserves to succeed, they will be promptly rewarded. He's an amazing ballhandler and passer and a strong slasher. His defense is weak, but he will learn to become a better defender in the future. Boston drafted another PG and got lazy with trying to nurture this kid, and if you guys don't make the same mistake mark my words you WILL be rewarded.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> "In homage, McCants, who was very close to Garnett, poured a less obnoxious amount in his hand and blew it on press row."


Lol, just a remainder. Seems like we're moving on pretty well without him.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JuX said:


> Lol, just a remainder. Seems like we're moving on pretty well without him.


yeah... nice little touch though, im sure mccants was crushed when KG left


----------

